# Cavs offer Haslem $40M over 5 years



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Per 570AM here in SoCal. Those are the details at the moment. They could be wrong though, it's the radio after all.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If that's true and he takes it I don't see how we can sign Saras also...what is the 1st year of the deal worth? 

Maybe if they got the 1st year of Z's deal to be a low figure (9-10 mill) and they have a deal in place for Drew it's possible in theory.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Good potential signing.

Now they just need to dump Gooden.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, don't you all think thats a little too much? 

Udonis Haslem for 8 mil a year? He looked great in Miami, but having Shaq as a frontcourt partner sure helps, and Z is no where near Shaq in terms of drawing attention from a guy like Haslem. In that sense, is it really worth 8 mil to be paying for a role player who's job is to basically hustle on the boards, especially when you already have that Anderson guy?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden has to be on the way out now. 

And I bet Z and Haslem's first year is really low so they can squeeze Saras into the picture.

How is this offer in relation to Miami? Is this a matchable offer for them?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Wow, don't you all think thats a little too much?
> 
> Udonis Haslem for 8 mil a year? He looked great in Miami, but having Shaq as a frontcourt partner sure helps, and Z is no where near Shaq in terms of drawing attention from a guy like Haslem. In that sense, is it really worth 8 mil to be paying for a role player who's job is to basically hustle on the boards, especially when you already have that Anderson guy?



Lebron has made two power forwards in a row look great in Gooden and Boozer. Haslem should be easy. Haslem doesn't have the potential that Gooden does, but he's more consistent.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron has made two power forwards in a row look great in Gooden and Boozer. Haslem should be easy. Haslem doesn't have the potential that Gooden does, but he's more consistent.


 did Gooden really look great last year? I guess I missed something in all the Cavs games that I saw....

Haslem is staying a Heatian, book it.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I really hope he stays in Miami, I think this is a very poor signing if they do. They only have about 7 mill and while I think that Snow can handle the job, I still think the Cavs need a shooter at the 1 and Saras appears to be the best fit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gooden for what though? Who has a surplus of PG's that wants Gooden?

Gooden for Devin Harris? Gooden for the draft rights to Jarrett Jack and Ruben Patterson?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> did Gooden really look great last year? I guess I missed something in all the Cavs games that I saw....
> 
> Haslem is staying a Heatian, book it.


Did Haslem look really great last year? I guess I missed something in all the Heat games I saw last year.

We're not talking about great players here. Gooden is better than nothing if you lose Haslem. He brings more potential. He could lead the league in rebounding one day. He is very athletic.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Gooden for Harris? NO WAY


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chalie Boy said:


> Gooden for Harris? NO WAY


I never said it was plausible. It was just a question.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gooden for what though? Who has a surplus of PG's that wants Gooden?
> 
> Gooden for Devin Harris? Gooden for the draft rights to Jarrett Jack and Ruben Patterson?


I was thinking Gooden for a draft pick in 2007 when the Cavs don't have one.
How about Gooden to the Nets for their pick in 2007 and maybe Collins?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It just came to me that Sam Cassell could be had for Newble and Gooden. The Wolves are looking for another PF (when they play KG at the 3), so Gooden would be a nice piece and Newble is filler. I think Cassell is worth taking a flyer on, in his contract year, because you know he should be balling out of his mind.

Cleveland Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Drew Gooden
6-10 PF from Kansas
14.4 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 30.8 minutes

Ira Newble
6-7 PF from Miami (OH)
5.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.8 minutes
Incoming

Sam Cassell
6-3 PG from Florida State
13.5 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.1 apg in 25.8 minutes
Change in team outlook: -6.8 ppg, -9.5 rpg, and +2.3 apg.

Minnesota Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Sam Cassell
6-3 PG from Florida State
13.5 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 5.1 apg in 25.8 minutes
Incoming

Drew Gooden
6-10 PF from Kansas
14.4 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 30.8 minutes

Ira Newble
6-7 PF from Miami (OH)
5.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 1.2 apg in 24.8 minutes
Change in team outlook: +6.8 ppg, +9.5 rpg, and -2.3 apg.


Successful Scenario
Due to Cleveland and Minnesota being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Cleveland and Minnesota had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.

PG - Sam Cassell/Eric Snow/John Gilchrist
SG - Larry Hughes/Sasha Pavlovic
SF - Lebron James/Luke Jackson
PF - Udonis Haslem/Anderson Varejao
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskas

Maybe sign Rebraca or Mikki Moore to be the backup Center? Or even Ervin Johnson for cheap?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing that worries me is that it's Verejao that has the trade value, not Gooden.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The thing that worries me is that it's Verejao that has the trade value, not Gooden.


He may have value, but his contract is muy pequeno. You'll never get equal value for that guy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> It just came to me that Sam Cassell could be had for Newble and Gooden. The Wolves are looking for another PF (when they play KG at the 3), so Gooden would be a nice piece and Newble is filler. I think Cassell is worth taking a flyer on, in his contract year, because you know he should be balling out of his mind.
> 
> Cleveland Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...


Not bad at all.
I'd still rather have Saras than Cassell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> He may have value, but his contract is muy pequeno. You'll never get equal value for that guy.


Hopefully that keeps him with the Cavs. He's the future of the Cavs frontcourt IMO.

The only real good thing Paxson did besides drafting Lebron James, was somehow getting Verejao off of the Magic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Not bad at all.
> I'd still rather have Saras than Cassell.


Over Cassell in a contract year? Cassell is a proven NBA shooter. I mean playing off of Z, Lebron and Hughes, can you leave Cassell open? Can you sag off him period? 

I don't think Saras is better than Cassell right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Over Cassell in a contract year? Cassell is a proven NBA shooter. I mean playing off of Z, Lebron and Hughes, can you leave Cassell open? Can you sag off him period?
> 
> I don't think Saras is better than Cassell right now.


I'd rather roll the dice on Saras. The footage I've seen of the guy makes him look like a 6-4 Steve Nash with a ton of heart and emotion.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know if I like the idea of Haslem for 40 million but you have to pay to win. I can't believe some of these free agents signings this year. Amazes me


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I'd rather roll the dice on Saras. The footage I've seen of the guy makes him look like a 6-4 Steve Nash with a ton of heart and emotion.


6'4? I think that's wrong. He didn't look taller than Marbury at all. Are you sure that's his listed height. Even if he were a Steve Nash, which he isn't. He's never played against NBA competition night in and night out. What European has come into the league from the Euro leagues and been a stud right away? It even took Ginobili until his 3rd year to become an all-star caliber player.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Losing Newble in a trade would be nice but in turn, it would officially end the two-headed monster of Gooden/Varejao. The only way I'd want that monster to die is if you could somehow guarantee a better two-headed monster would be born down the line. Otherwise, I'm against such a move.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can't sign Haslem and keep Gooden. We all know Gooden will biatch on the bench and you don't pay a guy 8 million to come off the bench behind a guy on a rookie deal.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm still not sure what to make of this Haslem run. He'll certainly be a smarter player then Gooden and will likely help the defense out but Gooden had some big games for us last year. We're losing the potential for the consistent play.

Again seems a bit of a lateral move. My thoughts are that there was no way they were going to sign Gooden next year to a contract (with AV waiting in the wings and they figure Haslem will be OK coming off the bench) so they might try to get something out of him this year as his contract (cheap and expiring) is valuable. 

I can't think of a PG they could get however for Gooden - Barbaso (Suns will save money next year but they got Kurt Thomas)? Cassell (doesn't make sense as he's always hurt)? Jack from Portland (Gooden wouldn't get playing time but his contract would save them cash)? 

I hope we have enough cash left over for a shooter at PG. Even if it's not Saras we need to get either Jaric or Damon Stoudemire. I'm not a fan Damon Jones at all


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> 6'4? I think that's wrong. He didn't look taller than Marbury at all. Are you sure that's his listed height. Even if he were a Steve Nash, which he isn't. He's never played against NBA competition night in and night out. What European has come into the league from the Euro leagues and been a stud right away? It even took Ginobili until his 3rd year to become an all-star caliber player.


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1034

6-4 200lbs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm still not sure what to make of this Haslem run. He'll certainly be a smarter player then Gooden and will likely help the defense out but Gooden had some big games for us last year. We're losing the potential for the consistent play.
> 
> Again seems a bit of a lateral move. My thoughts are that there was no way they were going to sign Gooden next year to a contract (with AV waiting in the wings and they figure Haslem will be OK coming off the bench) so they might try to get something out of him this year as his contract (cheap and expiring) is valuable.
> 
> ...


Gooden for Maurice Williams and a future 1st rounder?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Gooden for Maurice Williams and a future 1st rounder?


 Well that will certainly help both teams (Gooden destroyed the Bucks last year) and I really like it from Cleveland's end, I just don't see Milwaukee completely trusting the PG duties to TJ Ford till they see him play. Ford's a pretty small player as it is so I would want to limit him minutes like the Suns did last year with Nash


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

I have liked what ferry has done so far, but i dont see why the cavs need haslem. Gooden still has potential, i no everyone here loves andy, but andy is only 1 year younger than gooden, not saying he doesnt have more potential, but gooden still can become a star. Gooden averaged 14ppg and 9rpg in 30 minutes last year. I would really like a rotation of gooden/z/varajeo but this also all depends on whether andy can play centre. The only reasoning i can see behind the haslem signing is gooden may demand a high salary wen his contract expires.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm also concerned (as mentioned by HKF) that it normally takes Euros a minimum of one year and more like 2 to really adjust to the NBA. Saras is already 29 so he's got a limited time frame.

My choice if Jaric from the Clippers for PG but what do I know I still can't figure out why we'd concentrate on Haslem w/o getting a shooting PG first


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

i don't think it will take Saras much time to get going.

1) He already is fluent in the language
2) He has fellow Lithuanian buddy big Z there to help him along.
3) He has Lebron and Hughes and Z--he won't be asked to do very much.
4) He's got too much fire in his belly. He's been waiting to prove doubters wrong for a long time. 29, he is a ready to go basketball product. 

I think if he goes to the Cavs he is going to his best chance to suceed.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> i don't think it will take Saras much time to get going.
> 
> 1) He already is fluent in the language
> 2) He has fellow Lithuanian buddy big Z there to help him along.
> ...


I think you are probably right in your assessment, but there is still no way the Cavs deserve to have 3 Liths!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crazy Fan From Idaho said:


> I think you are probably right in your assessment, but there is still no way the Cavs deserve to have 3 Liths!!!!


Haha you're going to have to root for Lebron's team!


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Haha you're going to have to root for Lebron's team!


It's not so much having to root for Lebron's team that gets me.......It's that I'll have to root for Z and Marty's team! (shudder)

Bad dreams for CFFI tonight.....


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

If we lose Haslem let it be. Will be missed, but we did not plan for this, know teams going after our players. San Antonio, you have to hand it to them. They got most of their big time contracts, on lock for at least a couple more years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If that's true and he takes it I don't see how we can sign Saras also...what is the 1st year of the deal worth?
> 
> Maybe if they got the 1st year of Z's deal to be a low figure (9-10 mill) and they have a deal in place for Drew it's possible in theory.


This deal would put you right at the cap. What do teams at or over the cap have to spend???? The MLE. The Cavs will still have the MLE after potentially signing Udonis Haslem. No team is going to offer Sarunas more than the MLE and the Cavs have a great advantage with Zydrunas on the team.

Man, I'd love to see the Cavs get Haslem and Sarunas. First of all, it would make the Heat worse (hehehe!). Second, it would put Cleveland out of the running for Antonio Daniels.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This deal would put you right at the cap. What do teams at or over the cap have to spend???? The MLE. The Cavs will still have the MLE after potentially signing Udonis Haslem. No team is going to offer Sarunas more than the MLE and the Cavs have a great advantage with Zydrunas on the team.
> 
> Man, I'd love to see the Cavs get Haslem and Sarunas. *First of all, it would make the Heat worse (hehehe!)*. Second, it would put Cleveland out of the running for Antonio Daniels.


The Heat aint going nowhere, so there is not need to get excited.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This deal would put you right at the cap. What do teams at or over the cap have to spend???? The MLE. The Cavs will still have the MLE after potentially signing Udonis Haslem. No team is going to offer Sarunas more than the MLE and the Cavs have a great advantage with Zydrunas on the team.
> 
> Man, I'd love to see the Cavs get Haslem and Sarunas. First of all, it would make the Heat worse (hehehe!). Second, it would put Cleveland out of the running for Antonio Daniels.


When you are under the cap you can not use the MLE even when you get over.

Also half the Heat fans saying forget Haslem just jumped on the bandwagon so don't buy into what they say. Udonis Haslem played a huge role for us last year however if he is offered that I would not match because we would lose our mid level exception. I hope Udonis stays true to his words and remains a Heation. I doubt it though, When is the last time a 24 year old NBA player took less money to stay with their team.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hot off the presses...

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...12jul12,0,6625220.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat



> "Shaq is like a house of cards," Riley said. "Once we get that done, everything else will fall into place."
> 
> *Riley said the team also appears close to an agreement with Haslem and will talk to Jones' representation this week.*
> 
> ...


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/12111455.htm



> While O'Neal's negotiations have had little impact on the Heat's talks with Udonis Haslem, the team is also hopeful it can secure the power forward to a five-year deal.
> 
> ''We're still in discussions, and hopefully we can make a decision fairly shortly,'' Haslem's agent, Jason Levien, said.
> 
> ...


It seems Udonis is close to resigning

*EDIT*

Upon some searching of things on Udonis Haslem I came accros a good article for Cavs Fans and it mentions a sign and trade up Haslem for Gooden. I would have no problem with this. Last offseason there was rumors of the Heat making a trade to get Gooden from the Magic so they might still want him.

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_13355.shtml



> It's been a few days of some big spending for the Cleveland Cavaliers. After reaching an agreement with guard Larry Hughes on Friday, the team has now reportedly sealed the deal with All-Star center Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Combined, the two will make an estimated $120-130 million dollars over five years as the new general manager Danny Ferry is determined to build Cleveland into a playoff team and owner Dan Gilbert is willing to pay the cost.
> 
> By keeping Ilgauskas in the fold, the Cavaliers ensured there is stability for their superstar LeBron James. James has been vocal about wanting to keep Big Z backing him up and the team finally agreed. Stories from both camps circulated after the season that both sides were destined to part ways this summer, but Ferry was determined to keep the team a winner and knew an All-Star center good for the 16.9 points and 8.6 rebounds was too hard to find. The deal for the 30-year old Ilgauskas is worth between $55 and $60 million but is surprisingly only for five years instead of the maximum six. It was known that Gilbert was wary of signing Ilgauskas long term because of his foot injury history but the two sides obviously met at a compromise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amphibolie (Jul 8, 2005)

THIS, my friends, is what I want to happen.
If Ferry can pull that off, I will send him a marriage proposal.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Amphibolie said:


> THIS, my friends, is what I want to happen.
> If Ferry can pull that off, I will send him a marriage proposal.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PG - Eric Snow, Sarunas Jasikevicius
SG - Larry Hughes, Ira Newble, Sasha Pavlovic
SF - LeBron James, Luke Jackson
PF - Udonis Haslem, Anderson Varejao
C - Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Robert Traylor, Martynas Andriuskevicius 

:drool:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

he is good player but 40M is too much!!!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> PG - Eric Snow, Sarunas Jasikevicius
> SG - Larry Hughes, Ira Newble, Sasha Pavlovic
> SF - LeBron James, Luke Jackson
> PF - Udonis Haslem, Anderson Varejao
> ...


I can't believe that you think Snow should start over Jasikevicius!! :whatever:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I can't believe that you think Snow should start over Jasikevicius!! :whatever:


I don't! I was just posting the lineup from the article. I also don't believe Newble should be ahead of Pavlovic in the rotation. Pav plays as good if not better defense, and he has this little thing we like to call offense.


----------



## Amphibolie (Jul 8, 2005)

On the official NBA cavaliers message board is this post quoting a dubious european source (lithuanian, greek?) on the fact that Sarunas has already agreed with the cavs on three years/10 million. Does anyone know about this?
What do you think?

http://cavaliers.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc/f/78710881/m/966102926

So aside from these (hopefully true) great news, would that leave us with enough room to sign Haslem? I personally am quite fond of the idea. 
If not, do you think we could trade Gooden for a future first rounder to someone, resulting in a little cap space, perhaps just enough to sing Udonis?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Doesn't Ohio have a state income tax? Because Florida doesn't which is a huge advantage for Miami. The Cavs may OFFER Haslem $40 million for 5 years but he wont sign it when the Heat are offering $33 million for 5 years + no state income tax.

Plus we have Shaq and D-Wade. I highly doubt Haslem signs any deal with you guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Cavs would still have the MLE to sign Jasikevicius. Sarunas won't get offered more than that, and if he has the choice between playing in Indiana, Boston or Cleveland (with Zydrunas), he'll pick Cleveland.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This deal would put you right at the cap. What do teams at or over the cap have to spend???? The MLE. The Cavs will still have the MLE after potentially signing Udonis Haslem. No team is going to offer Sarunas more than the MLE and the Cavs have a great advantage with Zydrunas on the team.
> 
> Man, I'd love to see the Cavs get Haslem and Sarunas. First of all, it would make the Heat worse (hehehe!). Second, it would put Cleveland out of the running for Antonio Daniels.


You do not get cap room and the MLE. It does not work that way. You only get the MLE if you are over the cap, or your cap holds exceed the cap. the Cavs do not get the MLE.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The Cavs would still have the MLE to sign Jasikevicius. Sarunas won't get offered more than that, and if he has the choice between playing in Indiana, Boston or Cleveland (with Zydrunas), he'll pick Cleveland.


But if Pacers offer 1mil year anually more than Cavs-Saras will go to Pacars for sure.


----------



## Amphibolie (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...3/haslem_takes_less_money_to_remain_in_miami/

Yeah, well that's the end of of that then.


----------



## bombtrack (Jul 13, 2005)

Amphibolie said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...3/haslem_takes_less_money_to_remain_in_miami/
> 
> Yeah, well that's the end of of that then.


He wasn't worth the money, ans while he would have fit well and enable the Cavs to trade Gooden, AV is still a good option.

It's true that a PF spot occupied by Haslem and AV would have been very athletic and exactly the right fit for the Cavs, the price was too much.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem valued the Heat over more money...

He took $10 million less to stay in Miami than more to Cleveland. That's loyalty!

Like we said all along.....Haslem is a winner, and so he stayed with the Heat.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I respect Haslem as a man of his word. There aren't many guys in professional basketball who'd say they'll play for less money and when the moment of truth actually comes, remain true to their word. Haslem kept his honor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I respect Haslem as a man of his word. There aren't many guys in professional basketball who'd say they'll play for less money and when the moment of truth actually comes, remain true to their word. Haslem kept his honor.


 That is if Cleveland actually offered him that big of a contract. No hard newsite came out with comfiration of that offer so I'm a bit dubious as our most pressing need is clearly at PG.

Not really feeling anything terrible about this. Haslem would have been a nice addition but we have a nice PF combo and we need a shooting PG desperately


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

Trade Drew Gooden, Ira Newble, Eric Snow for Kwame Brown and sign and trade Juan Dixon. Sign Flip Murray and Reggie Evans.

PG: Sarunas Jasikevicius/Juan Dixon/John Gilchrist
SG: Larry Hughes/Flip Murray
SF: Lebron James/Luke Jackson
PF: Reggie Evans/Anderson Varejao
C: Zydrunas Ilgauskas/Kwame Brown/Martyna Andriuskevicius


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Whew. So now we can get back to focusing entirely on Saras. It would have been an interesting move by Ferry, but I think most of us here were ready to go to the season with Gooden and AV at the 4.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

man why is everyone jumping on the Saruas bandwagon, I have read the scouting reports on him and he looks ok, but I have a feeling it is all hype, you guys should go after a proven thing like Damon Jones (I want him to stay in Miami but he fits the Cavs well). Damon has one of the leagues best Assist to turnover ratios and is dead on from outside. Although he is not a good defender, Snow is so he can come in and D up.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sarunas will likely be a better playmaker then Jones. On offense he's a great passer and shooter and has performed well in "clutch" situation.

He's probably as bad a defender as Jones but D. Jones doesn't bring playmaking into the equation like Sarunas.

I certainly don't think he's going to be like Nash with the Suns but he'll be good enough from long range to really open up the Cleveland offense


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

SmithRocSSU said:


> Trade Drew Gooden, Ira Newble, Eric Snow for Kwame Brown and sign and trade Juan Dixon. Sign Flip Murray and Reggie Evans.
> 
> PG: Sarunas Jasikevicius/Juan Dixon/John Gilchrist
> SG: Larry Hughes/Flip Murray
> ...


=========================================================

Reggie Evans is likely coming back to Seattle. The other day he was spotted in Seattle with Luke Ridnour, they were working out together @ Furtado Center. Either he enjoys spending his days in Seattle while waiting for other teams(which i highly doubt), or he is planning on returning.

Denver apparently has a lot of interest in Flip, along with Washington. Doesn't break my heart to see him go, but those are the 2 places, besides Seattle, that he'd likely go.
=========================================================

your management should be looking @ Damon Stoudamire for PG. He can hit 3's like Ray Allen, and can get 30 pts a night if he has to. I'd go for him over AD, D-Jones, etc.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good point: I've been saying for awhile from a cost perspective that Damon Stoudamire would be a great backup PG for the Cavs. With Hughes and Lebron he doesn't have to worry about running the point and just concentrate on scoring. He's got terrific range and with him and hopefully Luke off the bench we'll have great shooter available to open up the offense


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Cleveland has to settle with Damon, so be it. 

Every once in a while, I watched Blazers games on the league pass and Damon's game, along with guys like A. Walker, just turn me off. I don't like their styles one bit.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

remy23 said:


> If Cleveland has to settle with Damon, so be it.
> 
> Every once in a while, I watched Blazers games on the league pass and Damon's game, along with guys like A. Walker, just turn me off. I don't like their styles one bit.


having those 3 guys though---LeBron, Hughes, Damon on the court @ the same time would be a lot of weapons. all can shoot the 3---compare it to Seattle with Ray, Rashard and Vlade, & that worked pretty well last year.


----------

